# What do I do with this piece of cow?



## TheCook (Oct 2, 2007)

Found this in the fridge!  Its labeled "sirloin tip roast"  Is that the same as tri tip?  Need cooking suggestions for it for tommorow on the weber kettle.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 2, 2007)

I will for sure 100% certain say that is not tri tip. 

Other than that well .... the others would be more helpful./


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sear the outsides and grill indirect until it hits 125*. Let it rest for 15 minutes and slice it real thin! Rub it with a little salt, pepper, onion and garlic powder.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2007)

Put it in a crock pot with onions, celery, carrots and taters.  Make a roast out of it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 3, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Found this in the fridge!  Its labeled "sirloin tip roast"  Is that the same as tri tip?  Need cooking suggestions for it for tommorow on the weber kettle.
> 
> Thanks y'all.



*Reverse Sear Method- *

Cook indirect in the 250*-275* range until you get an internal temp of 100*, then remove the meat and crank up the heat to 500*+ and finish by searing until you get your desired finished internal temperature.  Rest for 15 minutes, then slice thin.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Oct 3, 2007)

I just saw these at Food Lion for $1.89 a lb. I believe that it is from the top of the sirloin so the tri has been trimmed already. Could be wrong though. I agree with Larry on the reverse sear method. This method is gaining in popularity due to it actually retains more moisture in the meat according to the food science people. That's what I hear any way.

Tim


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 3, 2007)

You could make italian beef poboys out it, 0r shaved roast beef too


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 3, 2007)

lantern said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might turn out okay, but I'd be leary of it being so lean.  A good chuck roast IMO would be a better alternative due to the higher fat content.


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º((((><":143syc6f]Found this in the fridge!  Its labeled "sirloin tip roast"  Is that the same as tri tip?  Need cooking suggestions for it for tommorow on the weber kettle.
> 
> Thanks y'all.



*Reverse Sear Method- *

Cook indirect in the 250*-275* range until you get an internal temp of 100*, then remove the meat and crank up the heat to 500*+ and finish by searing until you get your desired finished internal temperature.  Rest for 15 minutes, then slice thin.[/quote:143syc6f]

Come on.... throw a brother a bone.................  :roll: 
I've only been trying to get you to listen for over a year.
Now Cooks Illustrated validates it and it's all the rage.  :?


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a few recipes for your hunk of carne!!!


```
4 lb. sirloin tip roast
1/4 tsp. each: salt, pepper
2 carrots, grated
1 lemon rind, grated
1 orange rind, grated
1 lg. onion, grated
1/4 c. chopped parsley
1/2 c. sour cream

Tear sheet of foil that will wrap and seal roast. Put roast in center. Season with salt, pepper. Mix vegetables and rinds together and pat onto meat. Seal foil around meat using double folds. Carefully place package in shallow baking pan. Bake at 325 degrees F. for 3 hours or until done to your liking.

Open foil. Remove roast to serving platter. Pour meat juices into small pan. Add sour cream and reheat. Do not boil.

Serves 10.
```


```
BACON WRAPPED SIRLOIN ROAST	 

For 4 or 5 servings, you will need: 2 to 3 tbsp. Dijon style mustard 1/2 tsp. thyme leaves 6 slices bacon 4 med. onions, cut into wedges Cherry tomatoes or tomato wedges for garnish

Cut a few slits on top of roast for bacon drippings to penetrate the meat. Spread mustard evenly over top and sides of roast. Sprinkle with thyme leaves. Place roast on rack in baking pan. Cover tightly with bacon slices, wrapping them around meat. Bake meat at 325 degrees until a meat thermometer if used, registers 160 degrees for medium rare. Cooking time is about 1 3/4 hours. Check for doneness with a fork. If thermometer is not used, juices should run slightly pink for medium rare; add onions 40 minutes before roast is expected to be ready.

Remove roast to carving board. Let rest, covered, for at least 15 minutes before slicing. Slice meat into even slices. Serve with onions and bacon slices, if desired, and a gravy made from pan drippings. Bacon gets crispy when cooking with roast. Garnish with cherry tomatoes or tomato wedges.
```


```
SMOKED SIRLOIN ROAST	 

1 (10 to 12 lb.) sirloin tip roast (whole)
1 c. salt
1/3 c. pepper
Hickory chips, soaked in water to keep from blazing

Combine salt and pepper. Wet large sirloin roast so that salt and pepper will stick. Roll roast in salt and pepper mixture to coat well. Place in charcoal smoker. Turn roast every hour for the first 3 hours, then turn every 1/2 hour. Use roasting thermometer o test for doneness, about 5 hours for rare. Slice and serve with your favorite barbecue sauce.
```


```
SIRLOIN ROAST	 

1 (10 oz.) jar hot peppers
1 env. Good Seasonings Italian seasoning
1 sirloin roast

Place all ingredients in crock pot and get them hot. Then cook on low for 24 hours.
```


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on.... *throw a brother a bone*.................  :roll: 
I've only been trying to get you to listen for over a year.
Now Cooks Illustrated validates it and it's all the rage.  :?[/quote:2mtuvdhh]

Okay, this method is becoming well known on the web as the "Finney Method".  He is the monkey who brought it to light afterall.


----------



## K Kruger (Oct 7, 2007)

Sirloin tip roast isn't cut from the loin. It is the same as a beef knuckle roast. It's cut from the round. It's found between the top and bottom round cuts, next to the eye.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've have used the cut many times, rub and smoke at 250. Look for a 130 internal finish. Slice across the grain. 

Jim


----------

